# WTF is this?



## BBEpoxy (Feb 3, 2020)

Pulled from the Mississippi river today, north of New Orleans. Never seen anything like it before, no clue what it is but it’s beautiful. thoughts? 

If it’s not readily apparent what it is I’ll take the time to properly describe it.

I do have a question about properly describing the wood. Since it has been in the river for god knows how long, does this render the weight test inaccurate? That’s the main reason I don’t provide that data up front. But I will say these slabs are heavy as hell. Definitely the heaviest, hardest wood I’ve ever milled.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 3, 2020)

More...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 3, 2020)

Beautiful. That's what it is, beautiful. But it will be interesting to see what it looks like dry. How much will split, bend etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 3, 2020)

Last batch! If you’ve stuck with me this far, thanks! Greatly appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 3, 2020)

I lied! This is the last batch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 3, 2020)

It's trash. Send it to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 3, 2020)

waiting with anticipation to find out what it is.


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 3, 2020)

Its pine.


----------



## Maverick (Feb 3, 2020)

I thought the bark looked like it, but that can be deceiving. Thanks for the info and beautiful find btw.


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 3, 2020)

Maverick said:


> I thought the bark looked like it, but that can be deceiving. Thanks for the info and beautiful find btw.


I was just jacking with you, I have no clue what im talking about. So far everyone on my arborist FB groups are saying oak or Red Swamp Maple which honestly im not sure is even a real thing...


----------



## Maverick (Feb 3, 2020)

OK, you got me. But I will still hang out to see if the experts on the ID of wood come up with a good answer. I enjoy the detective work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 3, 2020)

I vote for an water-logged hickory that is very old but it's hard to tell with all the saw marks. Need to see a dry piece that has been surfaced with a plane.


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 3, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I vote for an water-logged hickory that is very old but it's hard to tell with all the saw marks. Need to see a dry piece that has been surfaced with a plane.


Tonight!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 3, 2020)

I commend you for pulling that beauty out of the water! Can't wait to see more pics as the process unfolds! No idea what species it might be. Chuck


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 3, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> I commend you for pulling that beauty out of the water! Can't wait to see more pics as the process unfolds! No idea what species it might be. Chuck


Lol thank you, no doubt i earned this one, about 50f that day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 3, 2020)

Better pics!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 4, 2020)

@phinds Thoughts? Do these end grain shots help at all? Tried to take them according to guidelines.

What else can I do to get this identified? I haven't cut out a square section and weighed it yet because I figured with it being waterlogged it would render that test invalid. That correct?


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> @phinds Thoughts? Do these end grain shots help at all? Tried to take them according to guidelines.


They are good macro-level pics but do not show any detail on the end grain characteristics, so no, not much. For example, it appears that it is a softwood, but I can't really tell even that much for sure.



> What else can I do to get this identified?


send me a sample


> I haven't cut out a square section and weighed it yet because I figured with it being waterlogged it would render that test invalid. That correct?


Depends on how long it has been out of the water and whether or not it picked up much mineral deposit while submerged, so I can't really say for sure. It's worth doing in any case.


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 4, 2020)

What is the optimum size for a sample piece? Want to make sure I give you everything you need the first time.


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> What is the optimum size for a sample piece? Want to make sure I give you everything you need the first time.


Find an area that is typical of the whole piece and give me something that is at LEAST 1/2" thick by 4" long by 2" wide. Better would be something slightly larger than 3/4" thick by 6" long by 3" wide. That way, it is very easy to fit in my processing jig and has plenty of end grain to work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks like some poplar we found in a swamp that was underwater. Bring a piece up here across the state line to McComb and I’ll test it for you lol


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 6, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Looks like some poplar we found in a swamp that was underwater. Bring a piece up here across the state line to McComb and I’ll test it for you lol


Dude, ive been knocking on your door for 5min, where are you?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Dude, ive been knocking on your door for 5min, where are you?


Hiding from that storm last night. Was rough up here but come back tomorrow lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow, just wow. Gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeyBOY (Feb 8, 2020)

I know that the first “ bad guess”( that it was likely “ pine”) was intended as a joke but it may be time to revisit that guess . It’s hard to say how long that log was laying submerged in a bog. All that spalted wood is beautiful and the colors have the potential to be spectacular. I get fixated on the grain and start thinking ....it’s pine. Where this tree had been growing ........it surely wasn’t standing alone. What other species are still standing in the area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 8, 2020)

MikeyBOY said:


> I know that the first “ bad guess”( that it was likely “ pine”) was intended as a joke but it may be time to revisit that guess . It’s hard to say how long that log was laying submerged in a bog. All that spalted wood is beautiful and the colors have the potential to be spectacular. I get fixated on the grain and start thinking ....it’s pine. Where this tree had been growing ........it surely wasn’t standing alone. What other species are still standing in the area?


I pulled this log out of the Mississippi River basin, the river is far higher than usual. Out of the 15 other logs floating around 12 of them were your standard cypress.

The bark is what caught my eye in the first place. Very thick and it does resemble pine...

im going to cutout a sample for testing tomorrow.


----------

